# Origins Of Kara Prasad



## findingmyway (Sep 15, 2010)

Where did karah parshad originate from? What was it's original function? What are the meanings of the ingredients? Why do some people use suji but others dont? Is 'blessed food' an incorrect translation?

:yum:

Thanks for educating me


----------



## eropa234 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

It goes back to the times of our Gurus who treated disciples originally with a piece of "GUD" (brown sugar) later of use of flower became popular mixed with gud cooked in a Karahi hence called Kara pursued.

But true pursaad is the knowledge and wisdom eaten by the mind, it always stays with you that is the pursaad one should seek. wahmunda


----------



## findingmyway (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

I agree. However, why do we now have a ritual for distributing karah parshad?


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

Karah prashad is basically Halwaa ,Which is very popular sweet Dish in South Asia.I Think the concept of muh mitha karana  That is why it was distribuited from the time of Guru's.
Btw not all Gurdwara's distribute Karah prashad.Many  small Gurdwara's just give you patasha if you visit them on time when hardly anyone is there and if Bhai ji is not goossipping with his friends LOL


----------



## eropa234 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*



findingmyway said:


> I agree. However, why do we now have a ritual for distributing karah parshad?



Some believe its holy and have special powers, my suggestion is to enjoy it its delicious but, in my view, it has no special powers it has the same fate as the non holy food icecreammunda


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

findingmyway ji

* I am bumping the thread because some of your original questions still need to be answered. *


----------



## Seeker9 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

I'm very much a learner here so please correct me if I say anything wrong. I have seen the parshad stirred with a silver dagger before it is distributed. This reminds me of the Khande de pahul Amrit ceremony. Could there be some connection there?


----------



## Navdeep88 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

findingmyway ji,

When I was a kid, we'd spend almost the whole sunday at the Gurdwara. Morning diwan, afternoon playtime in the parking lot, and evening diwan. During that time, my brother and I got the chance to do seva. I remember specifically there was an uncle in the kitchen I use to help with storage, an uncle I used to hang around while he did laundry for the "rumalas", and sometimes wander into the room where deg was made *sigh, memories! 

anyways, when deg was being prepared, there was simran done. bibis do simran when they make langar. 

In comparison, I've also had to work in an indian reception hall to pay for school. food is prepared there too. quite differently. 

do you believe things like food, water carry a certain vibration from how they are prepared? many people take "jal" from gurdwaras?  im very very curious about this.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 29, 2011)

Jasleen Ji...
I have been making "Karrah parshaad" for 150 years...and I can tell you reliably that YES..the Food/water etc..can get "vibrated"................IF the PERSON making the karrah parshaad has the intention..has the full concentration..and no outside influences on his Mann....a POORAN GURSIKH preparing Karrah parshad in full Banna reading banee fervently is a sight to behold....SADLY this is NOT the NORM Now adays..even in Gurdwaras..where PAID people are doing all this...and PAID pathees are being relayed over SPEAKERS..while 99.9% of the people have their MANNS elsewhere...gosspipping silently !!! Guru nanak Ji taught this lesson in the Sultan Pur Mosque in memeory of which a Gurdwara called Antarymata Gurdwara now stands.


----------



## Ishna (Aug 29, 2011)

Gurfatehji

What is "patasha"?  Is that the yummy milky cotton candy/fairy floss stuff?

Thanks
Ish


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 29, 2011)

Ishna said:


> Gurfatehji
> 
> What is "patasha"?  Is that the yummy milky cotton candy/fairy floss stuff?
> 
> ...



They are something like sugar cakes


----------



## findingmyway (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*



Navdeep88 said:


> findingmyway ji,
> anyways, when deg was being prepared, there was simran done. bibis do simran when they make langar.
> 
> In comparison, I've also had to work in an indian reception hall to pay for school. food is prepared there too. quite differently.
> ...



I think rather than changing the vibration of the food, these practices are a great way of focussing the mind of the people preparing the food. The simran, paath is not for the benefit of the food but for the benefit of the sevadaar. The food tastes better, not because it is changed, but because the mindset of the person eating it is changed.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 29, 2011)

Patahsas melt in the mouth..they are hard to touch..fluffy sort made of sugar...one cna only find them in India..Punjab...esp///i eat lots when i visit Punjab...


----------



## Arvind (Aug 30, 2011)

Guru Gobind Singh Ji brought forward a scientific revelation which is proved by Dr. Emoto's water crystals recently. Whatever we do, speak, feel affects directly the things around us including us. Gyani ji gave a beautiful example how the effect gets powerful.

What I understand ....the karrah made out of wheat, when warm, has medicinal effects. Singhs used to put it on their wounds to heal those faster. Karrah when made while reciting gurubaani, and offered to the Guru becomes Parshad. The Parshad is distributed among sangat as Guru's blessings.

There are so many things in this world, about which even if we dont know or dont want to know their significance, they will still affect us. Then why not enjoy the super effect blissfully.

With Regards.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Arvind Ji!

Gonna check out the water crystals experiment you mentioned...


----------



## saruplanda (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Karah Parshad origins*

GurFateh ji, 

Karha Parshad is, scared to the sikh religion, and its originated from time of gru gobind singh ji, Karah Parshad is a Sanctified during the ardas and the distributed to the sadh sangat (congregation) while they are seated in the Darbar sahib. 
this way the sangat showes their respect and take blessing from guru ji for the sacred Gurprsad.:redturban:


----------



## Satbir singh ajnala (Dec 13, 2016)

Karah parsad is given by guru Nanak Dev JI
When guru JI meet with yogis they say we have no teeth for eating any fruit or else.
Could you serve us anything for eating.
Guru JI teach to bhai mardana JI about karah parsad.
And serve them.
After that it is going in Sikh rituals as a blessing food of GURU JI.
It is also very energetic.
For doing long meditation. At the time of preparing japji sahib gurbani reciting and after completion in the presence of GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI an and sahib reciting. So having also lot of blessings from GURU JI.


----------

